# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Buy Car from

## RAHEN

Hello Everyone,
The question for today is From where do you usually buy your car from?
for my case..it really depends on the budget...showrooms or advertisement...from show room because its first...and from ad because it is second hand in good condition...
what abt you?

----------

